# laitteineen



## Gavril

Päivääpä,

Miksi luulette, että päätettä "-ine" on käytetty tässä yhteydessä?



> Lehti selostaa kahden metallinpaljastamia käyttäneen arkeologian harrastajan ”osuneen” hautapaikalle *laitteineen*.



En ole hyvin perillä -_ine_(_en_)-päätteestä, mutta tässä olisin odottanut muotoa _laittei*lla*, _koska metallinpaljastimet ovat luultavasti keino, jolla hautapaikka löydettiin.

Vai, antaako muoto _laitteineen _ymmärtää, että kyseisiä metallinilmaisimia ei käytetty juuri löydön tekemisessä?

Kiitos


----------



## Spongiformi

Se tarkoittaa vain sitä, että näillä harrastajilla oli laitteet mukanaan. Harrastaja laitteineen == harrastaja + laitteet (harrastukseen sopivat laitteet yleensä, jos asia ilmaistaan näin, kuten miinaharavat olivat hyvinkin tässä tapauksessa).


----------



## Gavril

Kiitos, Spongiformi.

Onko mahdollista, että tässä kirjoitettiin _laitteineen_ (muodon _laitteilla_ sijaan) välttääkseen toistoa? Virkkeessä on nimittäin jo sanottu "metallinpaljastimia käyttäneen arkeologian harrastajan", siis _laitteilla _olisi (ehkä) antanut saman tiedon toiseksi kerraksi.


----------



## Spongiformi

Tai sitten artikkelin kirjoittaja on tehnyt virheen ja olisi oikeasti halunnut ilmaista asian, kuten sinä teorioit ensimmäisessä viestissäsi. Eli harrastajat löysivät kohteen laitteillaan. Pitäisin tätä itse asiassa todennäköisempänä juuri siitä syystä, että metallinpaljastimet ja niiden käyttö mainittiin jo aikaisemmin.

Tietysti lause on irroitettu isommasta asiayhteydestä, mutta nyt se antaa hivenen epämääräisen kuvan siitä löytyikö kohde juurikin metallinpaljastimien avulla vai sattuivatko harrastajat paikalle aivan muusta syystä ja miinaharavoillaan vain varmistivat kohteen olevan juuri siellä.


----------

